# Need 32' TV for basic use



## sirfamol85 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey,

I am looking for new budget TV , will be use by mom dad , for watching tv channels only.
Basic Requirements
     HD required atleast 720p
     Networking - not required
     1 HDMI port will do. 
     Will not be using any audio system.
     No DLNA and any other high fundu stuffs. Needs basic LED TV.

Any help will be appreciated
Thanks,


----------



## nandu26 (Sep 28, 2013)

Go to a nearest electronics shop and ask for Panasonic TH32BD or TH32B0D. Both are same but the second one has bigger audio output. I recently purchased the first one and it's simply awesome. IPS LED. will cost around 24000.

2 AV, 2 HDMI, USB


----------



## Minion (Sep 30, 2013)

if you need 3D
Then get 
Philips LED TV 32PFL7977 only 36k is steal price for this tv.
LINK

Philips LED TV 32PFL7977 Price: Buy Philips LED TV 32PFL7977 Online in India - Infibeam.com
If 3D is not needed 
Get this Philips LED 32PFL6977 for 28k
LINK
Philips LED 32PFL6977 Price: Buy Philips LED 32PFL6977 Online in India - Infibeam.com


----------



## $hadow (Oct 1, 2013)

It would have been great if you have mentioned the budget as well.


----------



## sirfamol85 (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for all replying,
I am not looking for 3D tv, hd ready 720p or full hd 1080i in budget of 25000/-



$hadow said:


> It would have been great if you have mentioned the budget as well.



My budget is max 25000/- 

I saw some of LG tv's 32LN541B around 25K 
LG 32LN5110 - around 23K

and Videocon Celista VJK32HF-ZM - around 20500/- 

those are good?


----------



## Aerrow (Oct 8, 2013)

sirfamol85 said:


> Thanks for all replying,
> I am not looking for 3D tv, hd ready 720p or full hd 1080i in budget of 25000/-
> 
> 
> ...



Hd ready tvs are 1080i/720p tvs.. full hd is 1080p..

I am also recommending the Panasonic model in the second post.. get the first one as audio is not a priority.


----------



## sirfamol85 (Oct 8, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> Go to a nearest electronics shop and ask for Panasonic TH32BD or TH32B0D. Both are same but the second one has bigger audio output. I recently purchased the first one and it's simply awesome. IPS LED. will cost around 24000.
> 
> 2 AV, 2 HDMI, USB



Hey, I cannot find these models any where online. Not even on panasonic website.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 9, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> Go to a nearest electronics shop and ask for Panasonic TH32BD or TH32B0D. Both are same but the second one has bigger audio output. I recently purchased the first one and it's simply awesome. IPS LED. will cost around 24000.
> 
> 2 AV, 2 HDMI, USB



I think you've got the model name mixed up. I cant find any details about those models on google.
can you post a link?


----------



## sirfamol85 (Oct 10, 2013)

Gollum said:


> I think you've got the model name mixed up. I cant find any details about those models on google.
> can you post a link?



Yes same here. Model numbers are mixed up. I gone to local shop he shown me list, I couldnt find these models there also.

I can find  TH-L32B6D &
 TH-L32B60D, you mean these ?

Also, can anyone tell me VJE32FH-AOA 32 ? hows this tv? they are giving full hd in 22k.


----------



## aakashsethii (Oct 10, 2013)

My brother-in-law got the Philips 32PFL4537 32" LED TV last month. Found it quite good. There is a lot more range of TVs available in your budget.


----------



## sirfamol85 (Oct 13, 2013)

Any issues with videocon LED's ? can we trust the brand ?
Prices are really low for these TV, in 22K they are giving full HD tv. Any reviews? ANy users ? 
Any specific model in videocon which is good ?


----------



## Gollum (Oct 14, 2013)

sirfamol85 said:


> Any issues with videocon LED's ? can we trust the brand ?
> Prices are really low for these TV, in 22K they are giving full HD tv. Any reviews? ANy users ?
> Any specific model in videocon which is good ?



philips tv's in india are made by videocon


----------



## $hadow (Oct 14, 2013)

Videocon is a desi brand just like micromax, karbon and all. They make mobile while videocon make home appliances.


----------



## Minion (Oct 14, 2013)

sirfamol85 said:


> Any issues with videocon LED's ? can we trust the brand ?
> Prices are really low for these TV, in 22K they are giving full HD tv. Any reviews? ANy users ?
> Any specific model in videocon which is good ?



Even Philips tvs are manufacture by videocon its pretty good and offers true VFM.


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 30, 2013)

In low budget Philips is quite good and also one can do a lot of bargain on that.


----------

